# Who gets lucky #8?



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

WHo is Playoff Bound? Looks like Phoenix has the toughest schedule and Houston has the easiest. What about the Jazz?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

all 3 for the Jazz are at home- Howard may not play for Orlando- Houston has to play Miami in Miami and we get the Trail Blazers again and they want to be on vacation.
Certainly there for us to win. But does it matter ?


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

I think the Jazz will take it. With all 3 games at home and Al looking for his first playoff series ever, I imagine they will get the 8th spot, and play a short series with San Antonio before summer vacation starts.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I want the Jazz to get some playoff action. Winners take life by the horns and control their own destiny, taking all they can get from life. Losers go stand in a line for a lottery ticket (GS Warriors, anyone? Annual tank job from perennial losers). Let's teach these youngsters to be winners.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Houston is out basically- Jazz hold have the ticket to keep or give it away.


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

I see the Jazz getting in, but the game against Phoenix is going to be huge. They need to take care of business with Orlando and Portland at home. They control their own destiny, just hope they don't screw up.

Phoenix really doesn't have a favorable schedule either: Denver @ Phoenix, Phoenix @ *Utah*, San Antonio @ Phoenix.

Not what you'd call a cakewalk...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Tuesday's game is probably the "play in game" of the playoffs. Winner gets in, loser goes to the lottery. One other thing that isn't getting attention is if Phoenix beats Denver tonight, and Utah wins out, the Jazz have a good shot at the 7th seed. Denver still has to play *at* OKC in a couple of days, so they have a high likelihood of losing there. If so, the Jazz get #7 since they own the tiebreaker with Denver.


----------

